# [A] SotfL - Ulduar 13/14 | Hardmodes: 6/9



## Butcherl (7. Juli 2009)

Allianz - Sons of the fallen Lands - EU PvE Alexstrasza - Ulduar Hardmodes Levi, XT, Hodir, Thorim, Council, Vezax

*Recruitment Slots - 07.07.2009* 

*Mage – open   
Warlocks – open   
Druid – open   
Priest (Holy/Diszi) – open   
Shaman(Enh/Ele) – open* 

Natürlich werden alle Bewerbungen, jeder erdenklichen  Klasse+Skillung berücksichtigt und sind auch gern gesehen, wenn ihr der  Meinung seid, die Motivation, das Engagement und die Erfahrung zu  haben. 


*http://www.sotfl.de* 
(Hier wird fleißig an einer individuellen, neuen Homepage  gearbeitet, also lasst euch nicht von der momentan vorhandenen Homepage  irritieren.) 

Die Gilde „Sons of the fallen Lands" bestehen seit über 2 Jahren,  mit dem Ziel Raidcontent so erfolgreich wie nur möglich abzuschließen,  und ist seit Sunwell die führende Gilde auf dem Server in Sachen  Firstkills in den 25er Raids. Bei den „Sons" besteht seit je her keine  große Mitglieder Fluktuation, ganz im gegenteil. Es wird sehr bedacht  ausgesucht, wer in unseren Raidpool passen würde und wer nicht. 
Unser Augenmerk liegt nicht nur darin, Server Firstkills zu holen, sondern ebenso im World Ranking weiter nach vorne zu kommen.   
Genau aus diesem Grund, suchen wir nun wieder vermehrt nach den oben genannten Klassen, um die gesetzten Ziele zu erreichen.   

Folgende Voraussetzungen sollten unbedingt erfüllt sein, bevor wir  ein persönliches Bewerbungsgespräch mit einem Bewerber aufsuchen: 

Motivation und Ehrgeiz:  
Zwei sehr bedeutsame Punkte um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Im  High-End Raidcontent ist es einfach notwendig diese beiden  Charaktereigenschaften mit zu bringen. 

Raidzeiten:  
Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag 19.30 Uhr bis 24.00 Uhr.   
Es wird vorausgesetzt, dass die Umstände gegeben sind, einen  gewissen Prozentsatz an Raidbeteiligung erfüllen zu können. Kurz  gesagt: 3 Raidtage ist ein Minimum. 

Klassenbeherrschung:  
Einer der wohl wichtigsten Voraussetzungen für eine Aufnahme in  unseren Raidpool ist euer/eure „Skill/Klassenbeherrschung". Zu dem  Punkt sollte nicht viel gesagt werden. Wir erwarten grundsätzlich  absolute Klassenbeherrschung. 

Gear:  
Selbstverständlich benötigt ihr ein gewisses Fundament an Gear, mit  dem es euch möglich ist, den High-End Raidcontent erleben zu können.  Scheut euch nicht vor Bewerbungen, wenn ihr kein „perfektes" Gear  besitzt. Wenn ihr Motivation, Skill sowie genug Ehrgeiz mitbringt,  könnt ihr uns auch mit einer sehr aussagekräftigen Bewerbung  überzeugen. 

Equipment:  
Ihr solltet einen voll funktionstüchtigen Rechner besitzen, der  euch in keinem Encounter regelmäßig zu schlechter Leistung zwingt. 
Ebenso muss ein Headset vorhanden sein, mit welchem ihr „normal" im Teamspeak kommunizieren könnt.   
Natürlich darf auch die stabile Internet-Verbindung nicht fehlen,  um zu vermeiden, dass ihr auch durch ständige Disconnects nicht in  eurer Leistung behindert werdet.  

Umgangston:  
Wir haben von Haus aus eine sehr harmonische, humorvollen  Umgangsform. Humor findet auch in Progress Raids, wo 110% Konzentration  gefragt ist, immer seinen Platz, jedoch sollte klar sein, wann der  Humor fehl am Platz ist und wann es heißt, sich vollends auf den  Encounter zu konzentrieren.  


Alter:  
Ihr solltet euch in einem Alter befinden, indem ihr von euch selber  behauptet eine geistige Reife zu besitzen mit der ein jeder vernünftig  kommunizieren kann. 

Raiderfahrung:  
Ein gewisses Maß an Raiderfahrung solltet ihr bereits gesammelt  haben. Solltet ihr Sunwell Erfahrung (Pre-Nerf, versteht sich)  besitzen, so teilt es uns mit. 

Bitte seid ehrlich zu euch, und überlegt euch ganz genau, ob ihr  den Voraussetzungen entsprechen könnt, ansonsten werdet ihr wohl nur  eure und auch unsere Zeit verschwenden. Wir suchen keine Mitglieder,  die wir notgedrungen nur auf die Ersatzbank setzen müssen. Wir suchen  langfristig motivierte, engagierte Spieler die uns zu jedem Zeitpunkt  in Progresszeiten unterstützen können und wollen. 

Solltet ihr nun Interesse daran haben, Mitglied bei den „Sons of  the fallen Lands" zu werden, kontaktiert uns mit folgenden  Möglichkeiten: 
PN auf der Internetseite *http://www.sotfl.de* an Fleischer, Beware, Lateralus, Grelma, Lareen.   
Ingame Fleíscher (man beachte den genialen Apostroph), Beware, Lateralus, Grelma Lareen.  


Für weitere Informationen könnt ihr selbstverständlich zu jeder Zeit einen Offizier (s.o.) ansprechen.


----------



## Butcherl (8. Juli 2009)

/push
Auf auf.


----------



## Butcherl (9. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Butcherl (10. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Butcherl (12. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Butcherl (13. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Butcherl (14. Juli 2009)

Hoch damit.


----------



## Butcherl (16. Juli 2009)

/hochschieb


----------



## x3n0n (16. Juli 2009)

Bitte nicht so doll pushen.


----------



## Butcherl (23. Juli 2009)

/update


----------



## Mixus (27. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Butcherl (30. Juli 2009)

/schieb


----------



## Butcherl (31. Juli 2009)

/Klassenupdate


----------

